
Man kills baby on Facebook Live - mavdi
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-39706205
======
roystonvassey
This is very distressful. They've tried to combat this in many ways but I
think it's time they pulled the plug on this. I can't imagine a worse feeling
than having to look at something like this. The occurrence has increased to
one every week which is just unacceptable.

Until they find a solution to this, please shut down Facebook Live (and other
similar services)

------
JabavuAdams
I'm not sure why FB doesn't just disable Live for a while. That seems like the
obviously ethical thing to do.

From a purely selfish point of view, is there some legal repercussion to
disabling it? I.e. will this mean that FB could be liable for other
objectionable content, and can't claim that it's the posting user's fault?

~~~
roystonvassey
I think I might have not understood your 2nd para altogether but the only
legal repercussion I can think of would be the tie-ups that FB has with
advertisers who've paid for certain minutes of FB ads. But, this is just
financial and one that shouldn't figure when there's such disturbing behaviour
at stake.

